# Chinese Couple



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Â 
Chinese couple gets married - and they are both virgins. On the Wedding night, she cowers naked under the bed sheets as her husband undresses.
Â 
Â 
He climbs in next to her and tries to be reassuring: â€œMy darringâ€ he says,â€œ I know dis you firs time and you berry frighen.
Â 
Â 
I promise you, its my firs time also. I give you anyting you wun, I Do anyting - jus anytin you wun, you say. What you wun?â€
Â 
Â 
A thoughtful silence follows and he waits patiently (and eagerly) for her request.
Â 
Â 
â€œI wun ...... numma 69â€ she eventually replies.

More thoughtful silence, this time from him. Eventually in puzzled tone he queries.........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
â€œYou want..., Beef with Blackbean sauce?
Â


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

That's funny, I thought a number 69 was sweet and sour :roll:


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> That's funny, I thought a number 69 was sweet and sour :roll:


I though it was sushi :lol:


----------

